# من ميكانيكا باور الى ميكاترونكس؟؟؟



## مهندس ماك (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا عندي سؤال... هو ينفع بعد لما انتهى من دراسة ميكانيكا باور اتخصص بأي طريقة في ميكاترونكس عن طريق كورسات مثلا او دراسات او اي طريقة؟؟؟

و شكرا


----------



## كرم الدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هو اكيد ممكن احيك ايها الميكانيكي تعرف انا طالب ميكانيكا واجتهد الان لدراسه الالكترونات بجانب الميكنيك وساتعلم بأزن الله كل ما يتعلق با الالكتروميكنكس فاليوفقن الله في مسعاي


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مهندس ماك احب اقولك انا مهندس ميكانيكا اخدت كورسات وبقيت ميكاترونيك (خلال 3 شهور بالكتير) واهم حاجه تعرف مين اللي هيدرسلك وميكونش فني لانه الفني هيديك عملي وبس 
ولو دكاتره او مهندسين هيديك الفكرة وبعدين العملي ودي اقوي 
حصلت معانا انقسمنا لفريقين مجموعه استرخصوا ودرسوا علي ايد فني واحنا درسنا علي ايد دكاترة ومهندسين
هم اخدوا عملي طول الفترة وكمية قليلة من التدريس واحنا العكس اخدنا نظري وحسابات وكمية اقل عملي
وعند العمل احنا بقينا بنبدع في الشغل وهما نزلوا لمرتبة المساعدين بالدوائر اللي عرفوها وبس
وفي الاخر كلنا اخدنا امتيازات وهما اقروا باللي حصل بالنسبة لقوة الاستنتاج والاداء
والله الموفق
أخوك:أسامة عمر


----------



## الفارس الأول (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميكانيكا باور ----> ميكاترونيك*

أخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولاً أحيكم وأرجو الله النفع والتوفيق لكل من بالمنتي المبارك وأحييكم علي ارتباطكم بالعلم والعمل ,احي روح العلم التي تغلب علي جميع فروع النتدي.

هذا ولي سؤال:

ما هي الكورسات "تحديداً" التي يمكن دراستها للتحول من ميكانيكا باور الي ميكاتونيك ولو ممكن أماكنها في مصر؟

شكراً لكم

وأرجو الله التوفيق والسداد للجميع.

لا اله الا الله


----------

